# ISO Chocolate or Chocolate Factored Stud



## rs0merville (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi all,

In search of a chocolate or chocolate factored stud for a breeding planned this fall. I do see the pinned stud list, but looking to see what else is more recently out there that I may have missed. I am in BC, Canada, so it will have to be shipped chilled/frozen. Open to seeing what is out there. Looking for a stud who minimally actively hunts waterfowl and/or upland. 

My bitch: 
She will be 2 this September, due to come into heat October sometime. Breeding hinging upon her getting her final clearances of course, but OFA prelims were excellent/normal at a year. By the end of summer she will have her WCX & SH titles, maybe a master pass or two. She had her JH title by 11 months. Covid has hindered our test season as everyone else's. Pedigree: HuntingLabPedigree

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RandyJaco (Nov 8, 2019)

FC Louisiana Black Magic Spell (Hex) Brian Rolling is the owner. Pretty sure he told me he was chocolate factored.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Both are on the list in the thread... both are hunted
Frankel's Perfect Line Thunder QA2 NDL Dave Frankel owner

Glenhoma's Minister Of Defence Richard Davis owner


----------



## Dilly1986 (Apr 18, 2016)

Jagger’s Ruff-N-Ready Roadtrip.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2019)

rs0merville said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In search of a chocolate or chocolate factored stud for a breeding planned this fall. I do see the pinned stud list, but looking to see what else is more recently out there that I may have missed. I am in BC, Canada, so it will have to be shipped chilled/frozen. Open to seeing what is out there. Looking for a stud who minimally actively hunts waterfowl and/or upland.
> 
> ...


test


----------

